# advise on a call



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i am looking at getting a new short reed goose call im really looking at the meatgrinder, but am open for suggestions for a good call that is no more than $60


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Read the other threads that have been started, this topic has been talked about ALOT over the past couple months. :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

For the money a winglock short reed is a pretty good call and it will allow you to try out a shortreed first without breaking the bank. Learn how you like a call tuned and then blow your money on a high dollar acrylic. I paid $35 for mine and it was money well spent. I use it on a regular basis.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I picked up a Win lock from the site in the Walnut. Nice easy blowing short reed and great sound for the dollar. While everyone has an opinion about calls I have no doubt that this call will be with you for a long time. Great for a beginner and an old pro like GG.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

GG cant blow a call if his life depended on it. :wink: :lol: J/K


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

ha ha ha :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Cmon GB3 you sound like a seagull. :lol: :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Is that the "crow call"?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

were talking bout goose calls and i kinda think im gonna go with a meat grinder i blew a friends and it sounds awsome.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

What can I say I find the good stuff. 8)


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I got a strait meat and I am happy with it. I am going to try some other calls though.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GG this weekend,("what call was that?Was that your "dont come over here call?"). :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Tru-Tone Polycarb, $30. Pretty easy to blow, but tuned a little higher for those medium sized geese. Just depends on where you hunt I guess. :wink:


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a Meat Grinder and its a good call, but have just got a Lew's Goose Call. found it easier to blow, deeper sound to it. Dang nice call. I would say that it is a better buy than the grinder.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Im not a fan of the meat grinder. I have a SMH. I have problems with the reed always getting out of tune.

Just got me a Lew's call also. The thing is VERY deep and easy blowing. Can get real loud and real soft. Love it. Can do everything my SMH can do and its reed doesnt slip. 

Id suggest it to anyone. Beauty part was it was only $49 and its acrylic. For an extra $20 I got Ty engraved into it. Looks smooth. CHECK EM OUT!

http://www.lewscalls.com/


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

Saunders Reload!

Awsome Call for the Money


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

Ty said:


> Im not a fan of the meat grinder. I have a SMH. I have problems with the reed always getting out of tune.
> 
> Just got me a Lew's call also. The thing is VERY deep and easy blowing. Can get real loud and real soft. Love it. Can do everything my SMH can do and its reed doesnt slip.
> 
> ...


*That's www.WingitCalls.com*


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I run all Winglock Calls. Love them all, goose and Duck. Unfortunately the Legendary Mr Rick Perry passed away. I haven't heard any reports if anyone will continue the business.


----------

